# Libraries unter JBuilder X



## gustavmega (3. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

ich eine jar-Datei, die paar Klassen beinhaltet, die ich benutzen möchte, wie kann ich es unter JBuilder X diese Bibliothek(jar-Datei) einbinden, so dass die Klassen gefunden werden, da wenn ich über Tools -> Bibliotheken konfigurieren -> in den Ordner JBuilder -> Ant diese jar-Datei hinzufüge, klappt es nicht   . Kann jemand mir vielleicht sagen, was ich falsch mache oder besser, wie ich es machen soll?

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## DP (3. Nov 2004)

menü "projekt" > "projekteigenschaften" > tree "pfade" > tab "benötigte bibliotheken".

cu


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2004)

Hmmm  :?: , es klappt nicht.

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## DP (3. Nov 2004)

wie, klappt nicht?

willste die klassen im code erreichen oder in ant einbinden?!


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2004)

ich habe es genau wie Du erzählt hast gemacht, aber wenn ich eine Unterklasse von einer vorhandene Klasse in dieser jar-Datei erstellen will, sagt er mir, dass er die Klasse nicht kennt.

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2004)

ich stelle jetzt fest, dass wenn meine Klasse keine Package-Anweisung hat wird die Klasse gefunden, aber mit einer Package-Anweisung nicht. Woran kann es liegen?

Gruß,
G.M.


----------

